# Is it normal to have 2 instances of rundll32.exe running?



## KBD (Feb 18, 2008)

I have 2 instances of this file running in the backround, i've been trying to optimize my OS by eliminating non-essential tasks from the task manager. I'm currently down to 38 from 40, but i can't figure out why i have 2 rundll32.exe. I googled this file to get some info on it, and it supposed to be an important process which executes DLLs and stores their libraries in memory, but i haven't found any info why 2 of them may be running at the same time. I can't remember how long have i had this going on, i never messed with this file before, but i'm hoping someone here can tell me if this is normal.


----------



## Namslas90 (Feb 18, 2008)

Not realy, Download "Whats Running"(ver 2.2) to get a better Idea of whats going on;

http://www.download.com/What-s-Runn...-WhatsRunn&subj=uo&tag=button&cdlpid=10256718


----------



## KBD (Feb 18, 2008)

Thanks for the reply, Namslas 

 I already have this utility, so i opened it to check on this file, there is lots of info on every process, though i don't know what some of this stuff means. WR identified this process as part of the MS OS, it is not using any of the CPU resourses, which is a good thing i suppose, but both of them do use some memory but not a great deal. Can you tell me what should i be looking for?


----------



## KBD (Feb 19, 2008)

Ok, i think i'm beginning to figure out what's going on here. When i was looking at these processes in WR i didn't bother to look at the startup window and the answer was right there. According to it, these 2 belong to Nvidia, one is called NvCplDaemon, with it's file name in Regcleaner looking like this RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup. The second one is NvMediaCenter RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvMcTray.dll,NvTaskbarlnit. I think that they are both part of the Nvidia control panel and/or NView desktop manager. I have the control panel in startup because i use those game profiles. I'm wondering if it's neccesary to have the control panel sitting in startup, may be i can activate only when gaming?


----------



## Graogrim (Feb 19, 2008)

Nvidia's and ATI's control panel daemons facilitate easy access to your video card settings. They let you tinker with some of your desktop settings without having to load the full blown control panel interface, generally take up no CPU time to speak of, and consume relatively little memory.

While it wouldn't kill your system to get rid of it, you won't notice any advantage from doing so, either. And you'll no longer be able to take advantage of the on-demand convenience it provides.

I'm not familiar with "What's Running." Download.com is being balky at the moment. I assume it offers functionality similar to Process Explorer? It offers very detailed process information and can expose what's actually running under names like rundll and svchost.


----------



## KBD (Feb 20, 2008)

Yep, that is true, they don't take no CPU resourses and little memory, i think i'll keep them for convenience like you suggested.  What's Running is similar to that program you mentioned as well as Security Task Manager and tools of that nature.


----------



## EarlZ (Feb 20, 2008)

I disable them because even if i have a quadcore and 2gb of ram, they still take up space even if its just 5mb each and theres no pratical use on my end for them, they also add to my start up time.


----------

